# Seva



## kaur-1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Could learned sat sangat please discuss "Seva" in relation to Gurmat.

Recently I have been thinking of the meaning of *Selfless Seva* in GurSikhi. 

Selfless service for the common good of all (sarbat da bhalla) and to *sadh* sangat (Gurdwara) is a fundamental principal of Sikhi.

I question myself whether we have forgotten the other part of "Seva" which is termed *Guru ki Seva!*

Now what is Guru Ki Seva as opposed to selfless Seva for the common good of one and all?

Can we clearly divide the meaning of this 2 terms or are they inter-related?


----------



## Vikram singh (Jul 4, 2007)

*The concept of seva, I feel, is simple and uncomplicated in Sikhi.

The  very idea of seva begins with a metaphor: that of the milk-pot or
vessel.  Nanak says:

         First, wash the vessel, 
         Next, disinfect  it with incense. 
         Then, and only then, is it ready to receive the  milk.
         [GGS, M1, 728:1]


True. What good is the milk once  it has been poured into a soiled
receptacle? The dirt of the vessel taints  everything that is poured 
into it.

The mind, like the vessel, first  needs to be cleansed if one is to
prepare it for things spiritual. Otherwise,  all effort goes to waste. 
And this cleansing of the mind, the preparation,  is done with the 
"soap" of humility.

So far, all of this is esoteric  and philosophical. But Sikhi
brings the exercise down to earth by guiding us  how to do it while 
going about our day-to-day, ordinary lives. In seeking  humility, 
there's no need to blindly wade through religious tomes. No  penances,
no fasting, no retreats, no masochism of any kind. No feeding  of
priests, no pilgrimages, no renunciations, no onerous abstentions.  

There's a simple, direct and effective way: seva.

No grandiose  projects are necessary for this inner cleansing. We don't
have to build  monuments, or light bonfires on top of mountains, or
even go on far-flung  crusades fighting for world peace. 

Just serving the basic needs of those  who are in need puts us on the 
right path. At home, with the neighbour,  around the corner, in the
community we live in ... the concentric circles can  get as wide or 
remain as narrow as the situation demands.

Feed the  hungry, clothe the destitute, shelter the homeless.

Or even more simple:  just wash the dishes at the langar, or serve
food, or look after the shoes of  those who come to worship. 

Anonymity helps. Not wearing a t-shirt or  bandana that proclaims
SEVADAR, helps.

Doing it without fan-fare,  without a shabash or pat on
the back, is a definite plus. Doing things that  others do not want to, 
or cannot do, is good. Sweeping the floor, or  cleaning the washrooms
are therefore bound to be the most rewarding.*


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jul 15, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> Could learned sat sangat please discuss "Seva" in relation to Gurmat.
> 
> Recently I have been thinking of the meaning of *Selfless Seva* in GurSikhi.
> 
> ...


 
In Guru Ghar message of service means granting equality with humility to all  irrespective of any religion, caste or creed i.e. wand kai chakhna. This way of service only makes one darling of the Guru and as gurbani tells, '   hovhu cwkr swcy kyry. There is no distiniction between caste or creed . rich or poor, black and white and service is purely based on humantarian ground. If the ultimate aim is to make distinction between Hindu, Muslim or Sikh (with hidden agenda by disbtributing tons of literature as I have noticed in case of Christian Missionary) and then convert them to christinty - then this is not service but business and selfishness with a sense of superiority which gurbani rejects by stating ham nahi changhai bura nahi koey no one is better or superior than other and no one is inferior to other. Service to all with equality is service to Guru. As  gurbani tells us, 'hohu sBnw kI ryxukw qau Awau hmwrY once we become darling of all, the dust of the feet irrespective of from any religion or caste or creed, and then only we merge with Him – i.e. Jiwan Mukta – that the real service to Guru.” SGGS 1102.11

So I see both are inter related.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## simpy (Jul 21, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> Could learned sat sangat please discuss "Seva" in relation to Gurmat.
> 
> Recently I have been thinking of the meaning of *Selfless Seva* in GurSikhi.
> 
> ...


 
*Respected Kaur-1 Ji, *

*a very good topic. *

*Seva, Guru Ki Seva and Selfless Seva.*

*i think and believe the end result is based on what is in our mind while doing seva(service).*

*if mind only sees Guru Ji in Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De panneyaan te- ta only reading Bani is Guru Di Seva. If mind sees Guru Ji everywhere-within and without- then every action becomes Guru Ki Seva...........*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jul 22, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> Could learned sat sangat please discuss "Seva" in relation to Gurmat.
> 
> Recently I have been thinking of the meaning of *Selfless Seva* in GurSikhi.
> 
> ...


 
Sewa in relation to Gurmat can be categorised as Selfless service for the common good of all (sarbat da bhalla) including the sangat (chores in the Gurudwara) and outside the Gurdwara i.e. assisting in old peoples homes etc. This is the seva that brings humility and is *necessary for ones inner cleansing. This Seva forms part of ones Dasband.*

Guru Ki Sevain relation to Gurmat can be categorised as Selfless service in promoting the message of the Guru. This can consist of assisting people in reading and understanding Gurbani, Teaching Kirtan, Becoming a role model for the young Sikhs and Sikhism in general etc.

*Renunciation is the most important requirement for a Sikh. Without renunciation you cannot progress towards Enlightenment. Renunciation assits in getting rid of Kam, Krodth, Lobh, Moh and Hankaar. Renunciation assits in getting rid of the enjoyment of pleasures of our senses. *

*A Sikh is one who *
*Recites the Naam of the Lord, (Naam japna)*
*Shares his bounty with others  (Wand Shakna)*
*Earns an honest Living (Dharam di Kirat)*

*Through Seva and Gur ki Seva, one makes **consistant progress** towards renunciation of the senses and the Five Evils.*

*Adhoc Seva / Gur ki Seva renders spiritual progress fruitless but is likely to give material gains only. *

*Ekmusafir_ajnabi*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 22, 2007)

Most respected Ek Musafir ji and Surinder Cheema ji

Taking yet another BIG RISK HERE. Was scolded, disciplined, corrected and socialized during the recent discourse on Yoga for deviating from Gurmat. And here I am about to do it again. Only in the interest of discourse of course. 

This :{- and :}8-: wants to know -- are you looking at the same idea of seva but from two different perspectives that complement rather than contradict?:hmm:

Why shouldn't seva be something in the heart that finds expression spontaneously -- Waheguru and earthly creation both served at once? And why shouldn't it also be per Gurmat, two distinct paths, in our more deliberate moments? 

Now I will duck for cover.  Just kidding. So far everyone has taught so much, and the thread isn't even that long yet.


----------



## simpy (Jul 22, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Why shouldn't seva be something in the heart that finds expression spontaneously -- Waheguru and earthly creation both served at once? And why shouldn't it also be per Gurmat, two distinct paths, in our more deliberate moments?


 
*Respected aad0002 Ji,*

*me neech understand it like this:*

*Waheguru and earthly creation - untill we consider them two seperate entities- our thought process works at a different level- WE LABEL EVERYTHING. Heart is in duality. We need to understand that Waheguru is within this earthly creation. Right here.......*
*As Guru Ji tells us- *
*sB ikCu Gr mih bwhir nwhI ]*
*subh k**i**sh ghur meh**i** b**aa**har n**aa**h**ee*
*Everything is within the home of the self; there is nothing beyond.*

*bwhir tolY so Brim BulwhI ]*
*b**aa**har tt**o**l**ai** s**o** bhuram bh**u**l**aa**h**ee*
*One who searches outside is deluded by doubt.*

*but when there remain no distinction- ALL IS GURU/GOD nothing else- then all action is in the name of ONE AND ONLY ONE ......... call it Guru or God- as for a Sikh 'Guru is God'. Heart is at Guru Ji's Charan Kanwal. So mind has to see God in all: *

*bRhm mih jnu jn mih pwrbRhmu ]*
*brehum meh**i** jun jun meh**i** p**aa**rubrehum *
*The servant is in God, and God is in the servant.*

*eykih Awip nhI kCu Brmu ]*
*e**ae**keh**i**aa**p neh**ee** kush bhurum *
*He Himself is One - there is no doubt about this.*

*All depends on how we percieve everything: Satguru Ji's seva in true sense is done only after a person is able to surrender completely.*

*jau qau pRym Kylx kw cwau ]*
*jo tho praem khaelun kaa chaao *
*If you desire to play this game of love with Me,*

*isru Dir qlI glI myrI Awau ]*
*sir dhar thulee gulee maereeaao *
*then step onto My Path with your head in hand.*

*iequ mwrig pYru DrIjY ]*
*eith maarag pair dhureejai*
*When you place your feet on this Path,*

*isru dIjY kwix n kIjY ]*
*sir dheejai kaan n keejai*
*give Me your head, and do not pay any attention to public opinion. *




*sqgur kI syvw gwKVI isru dIjY Awpu gvwie ]*
*It is very difficult to serve the True Guru. Surrender your head; give up your selfishness.*

*sbid imlih qw hir imlY syvw pvY sB Qwie ]*
*Realizing the Shabad, one meets with the Lord, and all one's service is accepted.*



*syvw eyk n jwnis Avry ]*
*Those who serve the One Lord, do not know any other.*

*prpMc ibAwiD iqAwgY kvry ]*
*They abandon the bitter worldly conflicts.*

*Bwie imlY scu swcY scu ry ]1]*
*Through love and truth, they meet the Truest of the True. ||1||*


*Seva is selfless, we are not expecting anything in return.* 

*a stage comes when Sikh doesn't even care for MUKTI-*

*AMimRqw ipRA bcn quhwry ]*
*O Beloved, Your Words are Ambrosial Nectar.*

*Aiq suMdr mnmohn ipAwry sBhU miD inrwry ]1] rhwau ]*
*O supremely beautiful Enticer, O Beloved, You are among all(not seprate), and yet distinct from all. ||1||Pause||*

*rwju n cwhau mukiq n cwhau min pRIiq crn kmlwry ]*
*I do not seek power, and I do not seek liberation. My mind is in love with Your Lotus Feet.*

*bRhm mhys isD muin ieMdRw moih Twkur hI drswry ]1]*
*Brahma, Shiva, the Siddhas, the silent sages and Indra - I seek only the Blessed Vision of my Lord and Master's Darshan. ||1||*



*Seva is only done from heart. Otherwise it is not seva. *

*The word- seva is formed from original word- SEV. Sev means- worship, honor, service......In Gurmukhi there is another similar word-CHAKREE. So seva is a selfless service. And selfless service can only be done with a pure heart. *


*a few words from me neech, that's all.*
*It is a very good topic Kaur-1 ji has started. *

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness.*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Dya Singh (Australia) - Jo Tao Prem

*jau qau pRym Kylx kw cwau ]*
*jo tho praem khaelun kaa chaao *
*If you desire to play this game of love with Me,*

*isru Dir qlI glI myrI Awau ]*
*sir dhar thulee gulee maereeaao *
*then step onto My Path with your head in hand.*

*iequ mwrig pYru DrIjY ]*
*eith maarag pair dhureejai*
*When you place your feet on this Path,*

*isru dIjY kwix n kIjY ]*
*sir dheejai kaan n keejai*
*give Me your head, and do not pay any attention to public opinion. *


----------

